# Souvide Buffalo.



## DocSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Buffalo ribeye- 125F for 4 hrs then seared at 1550F.
Coconut shrimp air fried.
Steakhouse greenbeans.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

Delicious looking plate. . .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2020)

I agree, that looks incredible!

Ryan


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I agree, that looks incredible!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks awesome!
Seared at 1550F


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 2, 2020)

Good looking meal!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic!! Seared at 1550F?? What do you have that hits that temp?


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic!! Seared at 1550F?? What do you have that hits that temp?


I was wondering the same thing.  That’s some serious hardware.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 2, 2020)

1550° f.......yep that how you sear ! But I'm with everyone else....what are you using to get those temps for a sear? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing...just figured he types like I do and meant 550. If not, better make it a dang short sear!

Ryan


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 2, 2020)

Buffalo is something I have never tried, looks so damn good that meal. Cannot beat a good sear.



 DocSteve
 - Is the meat from Wild Buffalo, does it taste like Beef?


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> 1550° f.......yep that how you sear ! But I'm with everyone else....what are you using to get those temps for a sear? Looks fantastic!


Not a typo, 1550F. Kalorik Pro. Countertop electric machine.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Buffalo is something I have never tried, looks so damn good that meal. Cannot beat a good sear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where I got it. I buy from 4-5 specialty meat companies, depends whats on sale.
 Taste, pretty similar to beef but healthier. I use a simple ground pepper and salt rub.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 2, 2020)

I would definitely like to try it one day, just like you cooked it.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 2, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> I would definitely like to try it one day, just like you cooked it.


Worth it. I split my cooks between souvide and smoking as of late. I only cook for myself so sometimes I don't feel like firing up the smoker for a small meal.
 The souvide/sear lets me set up a cook, go to sleep and not have to keep and eye on it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice low carb meal Doc, well done! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 3, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Not a typo, 1550F. Kalorik Pro. Countertop electric machine.


Very nice! How long does it take in that thing to get a good sear? Id imagine not long at all.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 3, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Very nice! How long does it take in that thing to get a good sear? Id imagine not long at all.


1- 1 1/2 min a side.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2020)

I’ve never had buffalo before, but yours sure looks good!!
No make that fantastic!!
Al


----------



## dr k (Jun 3, 2020)

I've been using the pasteurization tables whether eating when ready or throwing it in the fridge in an ice water bath to cool quickly and having  28 days in the vac seal bag to figure out when to SV to heat and eat it. Lots of times something comes up between the 24-48hr SV cooks that post pones the meal so when the food goes in the water bath a big bowl of water goes in the fridge.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 3, 2020)

I love buffalo. Great taste and higher in protein. The damndest thing about this thread is that it has me considering yet another cooking toy LOL


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2020)

Marvelous meal.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks great!  I love SV...when my new kitchen is done I will need to fire it back up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd Eat That !!
No Doubt About It !!
Like!

Bear


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I love buffalo. Great taste and higher in protein. The damndest thing about this thread is that it has me considering yet another cooking toy LOL


That's a toy you won't regret!!  SV is the only way we've been cooking chicken breast and chops lately. Just about foolproof too!!


----------

